# Transfrom -Size Change question



## torem13 (Jan 28, 2005)

I was reading throught the Appendix for EOM-Revised and I came across the statement.



> A creature’s Strength score cannot be reduced below 1 this way, and its reach and speed obviously cannot be reduced below 0.




But the tables don't mention strength adjustments. I am missing something?

Thanks


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep.  It's a typo, a hold-over from a previous version of the rules.


----------

